# Appleworks, It doesn't "work"



## jammer49 (Aug 17, 2008)

Hello..Does anyone know why my appleworks will not open? I click on it and the tool bar comes up at the top of the screen, but alas, it will not open..Thanks ..ps...If I log out and then log in as another user, the appleworks will work...


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

What version of OS X are you trying to run it on (10._x_)?


----------



## jammer49 (Aug 17, 2008)

HI...I am running os 10.39..Appleworks worked until about a month ago, and it just decided to stop working...


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Apple works and 10.3 are both older platforms, so support may be scarce, but try looking here.
http://www.apple.com/support/appleworks/
http://support.apple.com/kb/index?p...site.psp.appleworks&q=appleworks doesn't open


----------



## khayyam_42 (Dec 27, 2003)

try deleting the preferences file apple.appleworks.plst (something like that) for AppleWorks from ~/library/preferences/ 

then re-boot. does that help?


----------



## jammer49 (Aug 17, 2008)

Hi...thanks, but I tried deleting the preferences and rebooting...Still no appleworks...Thanks for the suggestion though..It is ok if I cant get it to run under my user name because when I log out and then log in as another user, it will then work fine...Jammer


----------

